# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Oracle Apex 5 - demo d3.js

## patmaba

Oracle  Apex 5

Je souhaite tester lexemple suivant http://ba6.us/?q=book/export/html/268 avec Oracle Apex 5.

Lors de lexcution de la page et que jdite le code source de la page html gnr par Apex 5,
la ligne suivante n'est pas interprt convenablement.


```

```

Apex na pas modifi 

```
'APPLICATION_PROCESS=GetRandom'
```

 par une valeur numrique.

Que dois je faire, pour que Apex interprte mon application_process correctement ?

Bien  vous

----------

